# [SOLVED] How do I de-activate 'Vaio Care Rescue' at start-up?



## apercele79 (Sep 6, 2010)

I just got a new Sony Vaio laptop and every time I turn it on, I have to go through the VAIO CARE RESCUE screen, exit out of it, and then Windows will eventually start...

How do I just deactivate it, as opposed to erasing it completely?

Thank you!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: How do I de-activate "Vaio Care Rescue" at start-up?*

Hi - 

If the Vaio screen shows up after logon to Windows, use SysInternals AutoRuns to disable it. Download from Microsoft TechNet - 

http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe

Save to Documents. RIGHT-click on AutoRuns.exe, select "Run as Administrator"; allow it to scan registry (status screen on bottom-left). Look for Vaio Care Rescue and un-check the box.

Given brand new system, follow instructions in owner's manual to burn a set of Sony Windows 7 Recovery DVDs.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## apercele79 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: How do I de-activate "Vaio Care Rescue" at start-up?*

thank you very much, it worked!

I guess if i un-install that program, I should still be OK, right?

Thanks again!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: How do I de-activate "Vaio Care Rescue" at start-up?*

Hi - 

Glad to hear SysInternals AutoRuns did the trick.

If you are referring to uninstalling autoruns.exe - there is nothing to uninstall. It is a stand alone executable and you can simply delete it.

If referring to the Vaio app, see if it is listed among Programs and uninstall it. You can always reinstall it from Sony, should you wish.

Personally, I would leave it as is. AutoRuns has now disabled it. You can re-check the box to re-enable it again.

Please make sure to burn the recovery DVDs.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

